# Audio crackles and stutters playing DVD's



## Terminus (Oct 28, 2003)

As of yesterday when I play DVD's with Cyberlink Powerdvd or VLC or WMP I get stuttery and choppy sound.

I have not had this problem before and have been using it for a year.

I think it might be because I bought some Logitech V20 speakers and installed the hardware yesterday. Things have not been the same since.

This is what i have done.

Installed New Hardware Logitech V20 speakers.
Checked Device Manager
Tried 3 different ways to view the DVD
Installed K Lite Codec pack.
Realised i dont reeally know much about codecs and associated problems.
Upgraded Cyberlink Powerdvd.
Beginning to understand that this side of my Pc knowledge is limited.

Can anyone help me. Please be gentle with me.

Thank you.

I include a Sherlock listing of codecs.

KLCP Codec Tweak Tool log file | Generated at 2007-05-29 10:35:40

##### System Information #####

Windows: Microsoft Windows XP
Service pack: Service Pack 2
Version: 5.1
Build: 2600

Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz 1595MHz
Memory: 735MB

Video Card: Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller 59MB
Audio Card: Conexant AMC Audio

##### DirectShow Filters #####

Description: DivX Decoder Filter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\divxdec.ax

Description: WMT MuxDeMux Filter
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: VP6 Decompressor
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\vp6dec.ax

Description: InterVideo Video Decoder
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ivivideo.ax

Description: ffdshow Video Decoder
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\ffdshow\ffdshow.ax

Description: Full Screen Renderer
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Emuzed Flow Control
File name: c:\windows\system32\ezdfctrl.ax

Description: CoreVorbis Audio Decoder
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\corevorbis.ax

Description: CoreAVC Video Decoder
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\coreavcdecoder.ax

Description: ffdshow raw video filter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\ffdshow\ffdshow.ax

Description: InterVideo Audio Processor
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\iviaudioprocess.ax

Description: InterVideo Audio Encoder
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\iviaenc.ax

Description: ffdshow Audio Decoder
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\ffdshow\ffdshow.ax

Description: InterVideo Demux
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ividemxx.ax

Description: DV Muxer
File name: c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll

Description: Nero Digital Audio Decoder
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neaudio.ax

Description: Color Space Converter
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: WM ASF Reader
File name: c:\windows\system32\qasf.dll

Description: Screen Capture filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpsrcwp.dll

Description: AVI Splitter
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: WMT AudioAnalyzer
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: InterVideo Time Shift
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ivits.ax

Description: VGA 16 Color Ditherer
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\ir50_32.dll

Description: CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claudiocd.ax

Description: Windows Media Audio Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\msadds32.ax

Description: RealVideo Decoder
File name: c:\program files\real alternative\realmediasplitter.ax

Description: Sonic DirectShow Tap
File name: c:\program files\dvds unlimited\directshowtap.ax

Description: AC3 Parser Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\mpg2splt.ax

Description: CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claud.ax

Description: MainConcept MPEG Splitter
File name: c:\program files\common files\muvee technologies\mainconcept\mcspmpeg.ax

Description: MainConcept MPEG Audio Decoder
File name: c:\program files\common files\muvee technologies\mainconcept\mcdsmpeg.ax

Description: MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder
File name: c:\program files\common files\muvee technologies\mainconcept\mcdsmpeg.ax

Description: MainConcept MPEG Encoder
File name: c:\program files\acd systems\acdsee\8.0.pro\mcesmpeg.ax

Description: WMT Format Conversion
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: StreamBufferSink
File name: c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll

Description: WMT Black Frame Generator
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: MJPEG Decompressor
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claudfx.ax

Description: Orban-CT AAC/aacPlus Stream Parser
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\aacpparser.dll

Description: Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\ir50_32.dll

Description: WMT Screen Capture filter
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: InterVideo Video Encoder
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ivivenc.ax

Description: InterVideo Multiplexer
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ivimux.ax

Description: InterVideo Demultiplexer
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ividemux.ax

Description: Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor
File name: c:\windows\system32\msscds32.ax

Description: MPEG-I Stream Splitter
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: SAMI (CC) Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: MPEG Layer-3 Decoder
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\l3codecx.ax

Description: Nero Audio Stream Renderer
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerender.ax

Description: MPEG-2 Splitter
File name: c:\windows\system32\mpg2splt.ax

Description: muvee HXImage Filter
File name: c:\program files\common files\muvee technologies\030625\hximagefilter.ax

Description: ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\acelpdec.ax

Description: Nero Digital AVC Video Enc
File name: <unknown>

Description: CyberLink SAC Video Decoder(PDVD7 HomeNetwork)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\clvsd.ax

Description: RTStreamSink
File name: c:\program files\dvds unlimited\rtstreamsink.ax

Description: Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neqtdec.ax

Description: FLV Splitter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\flvsplitter.ax

Description: Internal Script Command Renderer
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: MPEG Audio Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: WavPack Audio Decoder
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\wavpackdsdecoder.ax

Description: File Source (Netshow URL)
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ACDFX Filter
File name: c:\program files\common files\acd systems\acdfx.ax

Description: WMT Import Filter
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: Chaos Filter
File name: c:\program files\gaov\mysee\chaos.ax

Description: DV Splitter
File name: c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll

Description: Bitmap Generate
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: Windows Media Video Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmvds32.ax

Description: Video Mixing Renderer 9
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Windows Media Video Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmv8ds32.ax

Description: CyberLink Demux (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\navfilter\cldemuxer.ax

Description: Haali Media Splitter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\haali\splitter.ax

Description: CyberLink MPEG Splitter(Scramble)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\clsplter.ax

Description: InterVideo VBI Decoder
File name: c:\program files\common files\intervideo\txtepg\ivvbidec.ax

Description: WMT VIH2 Fix
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: Record Queue
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: Nero ES Video Reader
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\ndparser.ax

Description: InterVideo Wave Wrapper
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\iviwavex.ax

Description: InterVideo Down Scale Filter
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ividowns.ax

Description: Windows Media Multiplexer
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ASX file Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ASX v.2 file Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: NSC file Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ACM Wrapper
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Windows Media source filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: Video Renderer
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Frame Eater
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: InterVideo Subpicture Source
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ivispic.ax

Description: MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer
File name: c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll

Description: Sonic Audio Depth Converter
File name: c:\program files\dvds unlimited\audiodepthconverter.ax

Description: Line 21 Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll

Description: Video Port Manager
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\clstream(pushmode).ax

Description: InterVideo Stream Renderer
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ivistreamrenderer.ax

Description: CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD7 UPnP)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\claud.ax

Description: WST Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\wstdecod.dll

Description: Video Renderer
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Haali Video Renderer
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\haali\dxr.dll

Description: RealMedia Source
File name: c:\program files\real alternative\realmediasplitter.ax

Description: Nero Audio Sample Renderer
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerender.ax

Description: CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\claudspa.ax

Description: InterVideo Pre-scaling Filter
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\iviscale.ax

Description: DivX Decoder Filter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\divxdec.ax

Description: WM ASF Writer
File name: c:\windows\system32\qasf.dll

Description: FLV Video Decoder
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\flvsplitter.ax

Description: InterVideo Audio Decoder
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\iviaudio.ax

Description: WMT Sample Information Filter
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: VBI Surface Allocator
File name: c:\windows\system32\vbisurf.ax

Description: Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor
File name: c:\windows\system32\mpg4ds32.ax

Description: Nero Video Stream Renderer
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerender.ax

Description: Intervideo ScaleX
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\scalex.ax

Description: File writer
File name: c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll

Description: RadLight MPC DirectShow Filter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\rlmpcdec.ax

Description: Haali Simple Media Splitter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\haali\splitter.ax

Description: WMT Log Filter
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: WMT Virtual Renderer
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: DirectVobSub
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\vsfilter.dll

Description: RealAudio Decoder
File name: c:\program files\real alternative\realmediasplitter.ax

Description: DirectVobSub (auto-loading version)
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\vsfilter.dll

Description: DVD Navigator
File name: c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll

Description: CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\audiofilter\clauts.ax

Description: Overlay Mixer2
File name: c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll

Description: WAV Dest
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\wavdest.ax

Description: Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\videofilter\clsubtitle.ax

Description: Haali Matroska Muxer
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\haali\splitter.ax

Description: AC3Filter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\ac3filter.ax

Description: AVI Draw
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: .RAM file Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: muvee Video Analyser
File name: c:\program files\common files\muvee technologies\030625\mvvanalyse.ax

Description: muvee Music Analyser
File name: c:\program files\common files\muvee technologies\030625\mvmanalyse.ax

Description: InterVideo Navigator
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ivinav.ax

Description: Chaos Filter
File name: c:\program files\gaov\mysee\chaos.ax

Description: DC-Bass Source
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\dcbasssource.ax

Description: WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: G.711 Codec
File name: c:\windows\system32\g711codc.ax

Description: MPEG-2 Demultiplexer
File name: c:\windows\system32\mpg2splt.ax

Description: DV Video Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll

Description: Indeo® audio software
File name: c:\windows\system32\iac25_32.ax

Description: ACDEncodeRM
File name: c:\program files\common files\acd systems\video\acdencoderm.ax

Description: Windows Media Update Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\navfilter\clm4splt.ax

Description: ffdshow Audio Processor
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\ffdshow\ffdshow.ax

Description: ASF DIB Handler
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ASF ACM Handler
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ASF ICM Handler
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ASF URL Handler
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ASF JPEG Handler
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ASF DJPEG Handler
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: ASF embedded stuff Handler
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: 9x8Resize
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: WIA Stream Snapshot Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\wiasf.ax

Description: Nero Video Decoder
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nevideo.ax

Description: Allocator Fix
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: SampleGrabber
File name: c:\windows\system32\qedit.dll

Description: Null Renderer
File name: c:\windows\system32\qedit.dll

Description: VP7 Decompressor
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\vp7dec.ax

Description: WMT Virtual Source
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: Emuzed Push mode Mpeg1 Dmux
File name: c:\windows\system32\ezdfwrtr.ax

Description: WMT Interlacer
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: FLV Source
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\flvsplitter.ax

Description: StreamBufferSource
File name: c:\windows\system32\sbe.dll

Description: Smart Tee
File name: c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll

Description: Overlay Mixer
File name: c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll

Description: AVI Decompressor
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: InterVideo File Writer
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\iviwrite.ax

Description: Emuzed File Writer
File name: c:\windows\system32\ezdfwrtr.ax

Description: AVI/WAV File Source
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: QuickTime Movie Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Wave Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: MIDI Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Multi-file Parser
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: File stream renderer
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: XML Playlist
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmpasf.dll

Description: Nero File Source
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nefilesrc.ax

Description: Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\neqtdec.ax

Description: WavPack Audio Splitter
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\wavpackdssplitter.ax

Description: InterVideo Still Capture
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\iviscapt.ax

Description: Nero DVD Decoder
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nevideo.ax

Description: ACDEncodeQT
File name: c:\program files\common files\acd systems\video\acdencodeqt.ax

Description: Nero Digital Parser
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\ndparser.ax

Description: RealMedia Splitter
File name: c:\program files\real alternative\realmediasplitter.ax

Description: AVI Mux
File name: c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll

Description: Line 21 Decoder 2
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: File Source (Async.)
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: File Source (URL)
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: WMT DV Extract
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: CyberLink Demux (PDVD7 UPnP)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\cldemuxer.ax

Description: WMT Switch Filter
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: WMT Volume
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: Nero Video Sample Renderer
File name: c:\program files\common files\ahead\dsfilter\nerender.ax

Description: Haali Video Sink
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\haali\splitter.ax

Description: Stretch Video
File name: c:\program files\movie maker\wmm2filt.dll

Description: AC3File
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\filters\ac3file.ax

Description: Infinite Pin Tee Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\qcap.dll

Description: Emuzed Push To Pull Mode Converter
File name: c:\windows\system32\ezdfwrtr.ax

Description: CyberLink Streamming Filter (PDVD7)
File name: c:\program files\cyberlink\powerdvd\upnp\clstream.ax

Description: QT Decompressor
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: MPEG Video Decoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

Description: Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\ir41_32.ax

Description: Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\ir41_32.ax

##### ICM Class Manager #####

Description: DV Video Encoder
File name: c:\windows\system32\qdv.dll

Description: ffdshow video encoder
File name: c:\program files\k-lite codec pack\ffdshow\ffdshow.ax

Description: Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter
File name: c:\windows\system32\ir50_32.dll

Description: InterVideo Video Encoder
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\ivivenc.ax

Description: MJPEG Compressor
File name: c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll

##### ACM Class Manager #####

Description: InterVideo Audio Encoder
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\iviaenc.ax

##### ACM and VFW Codecs #####

Description: imaadp32.acm
ID: msacm.imaadpcm
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\imaadp32.acm

Description: msadp32.acm
ID: msacm.msadpcm
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msadp32.acm

Description: msg711.acm
ID: msacm.msg711
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg711.acm

Description: msgsm32.acm
ID: msacm.msgsm610
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msgsm32.acm

Description: tssoft32.acm
ID: msacm.trspch
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tssoft32.acm

Description: iccvid.dll
ID: vidc.cvid
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iccvid.dll

Description: msh263
ID: VIDC.I420
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh263.drv

Description: ir32_32.dll
ID: vidc.iv31
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir32_32.dll

Description: ir32_32.dll
ID: vidc.iv32
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir32_32.dll

Description: ir41_32.ax
ID: vidc.iv41
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir41_32.ax

Description: iyuv_32.dll
ID: VIDC.IYUV
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iyuv_32.dll

Description: msrle32.dll
ID: vidc.mrle
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msrle32.dll

Description: msvidc32.dll
ID: vidc.msvc
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidc32.dll

Description: msyuv.dll
ID: VIDC.UYVY
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msyuv.dll

Description: msyuv.dll
ID: VIDC.YUY2
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msyuv.dll

Description: tsbyuv.dll
ID: VIDC.YVU9
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsbyuv.dll

Description: msyuv.dll
ID: VIDC.YVYU
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msyuv.dll

Description: msg723.acm
ID: msacm.msg723
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msg723.acm

Description: msh263
ID: vidc.M263
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh263.drv

Description: msh261
ID: vidc.M261
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msh261.drv

Description: Windows Media Audio Codec
ID: msacm.msaudio1
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msaud32.acm

Description: Sipro Lab Telecom Audio Codec
ID: msacm.sl_anet
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sl_anet.acm

Description: Indeo® audio software
ID: msacm.iac2
File name: c:\windows\system32\iac25_32.ax

Description: Indeo® video 5.10
ID: vidc.iv50
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ir50_32.dll

Description: Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec
ID: msacm.l3acm
File name: c:\windows\system32\l3codeca.acm

Description: Hewlett Packard Mobile Voice
ID: MSACM.CEGSM
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mobilev.acm

Description: Messenger Audio Codec
ID: msacm.siren
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sirenacm.dll

Description: DivX Pro 6.6.1.1
ID: VIDC.DIVX
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\divx.dll

Description: Xvid MPEG-4 Video Codec v1.1.2
ID: VIDC.XVID
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\xvidvfw.dll

Description: <none>
ID: vidc.yv12
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\yv12vfw.dll

Description: AC3 ACM Decompressor
ID: msacm.ac3acm
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ac3acm.acm

Description: Microsoft Windows Media Video 9
ID: VIDC.wmv3
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmv9vcm.dll

Description: ffdshow video encoder
ID: VIDC.FFDS
File name: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ff_vfw.dll

##### DirectShow Media Objects #####

Description: WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmvadvd.dll

Description: InterVideo EXP DMO
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\expdmo.dll

Description: Microsoft Noise Suppression
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: ParamEq
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: System AEC
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: Mpeg4s Decoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\mp4sdmod.dll

Description: WMAudio Decoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmadmod.dll

Description: InterVideo MovieEffect
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\vifxmvft.dll

Description: WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmadmod.dll

Description: Microsoft AGC
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: System Noise Suppression
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: WM Speech Encoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmspdmoe.dll

Description: WMAudio Encoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmadmoe.dll

Description: Intervideo Timestretch DMO
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\timestretchdmo.dll

Description: WMV Screen decoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmsdmod.dll

Description: WMVideo Decoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmvdmod.dll

Description: InterVideo Downmix DMO
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\downmixdmo.dll

Description: WMSpeech Decoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmspdmod.dll

Description: WavesReverb
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: MSScreen encoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmsdmoe.dll

Description: TruSurround XT Encoder
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\dmo_tsxt.dll

Description: System AGC
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: WMVideo9 Encoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmvdmoe2.dll

Description: InterVideo DSP DMO
File name: c:\program files\intervideo\common\bin\dspdmo.dll

Description: Mpeg43 Decoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\mp43dmod.dll

Description: Microsoft AEC
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmvadve.dll

Description: Gargle
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: Compressor
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: Distortion
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: Echo
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: I3DL2Reverb
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: Flanger
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: Chorus
File name: c:\windows\system32\dsdmo.dll

Description: Mpeg4 Decoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\mpg4dmod.dll

Description: MSScreen 9 encoder DMO
File name: c:\windows\system32\wmsdmoe2.dll


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello start run DXDIAG and see if you have any errors in direct x please


----------



## Terminus (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi Blackmiror.

I have run DXDDIAG and everything came up as ok.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Just check that setting please 

DirectX (9.0c) Hardware Sound Acceleration Level "No acceleration" is not the setting


----------



## Terminus (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi. Sorry for the delay. I had too sleep for a bit. The setting is at "Full Acceleration"

Thank you.


----------



## Geschmolzen (Jul 31, 2007)

I also have this problem, I have been trying to figure it out for the last week. First I went and checked all my audio settings to make sure they were at thier appropriate levels. I also did driver rollbacks and checked for driver updates, no luck. I did notice that when playing a DVD its gives the audio lag at first but if you drag the timecode back and replay the exact same thing you just watched the audio will be normer. This makes me think it might be a memory issue so I scanned my computer and deleted 40 items of spyware, and I went into run/msconfig and disabled a lot of items running in the background, still have audio lag. Did you figure it out at all yet?


----------



## supe (Jan 7, 2008)

I had the same problem and found my answer here: http://winhlp.com/node/10

I had to revert my secondary IDE port from PIO to DMA.

"Re-enable DMA using the Registry Editor

This chapter describes the manual way to do what the quick solution at the top of this page does automatically through a script program. If you're not interested in the details, you can back up to the chapter "Quick solution" above and run the script.

My thanks go to my fellow MVP Alexander Grigoriev who taught me this method.

Run REGEDIT. Go to the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96A-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

It has subkeys like 0000, 0001, 0002, etc. Normally 0001 is the primary IDE channel, 0002 the secondary, but other numbers can occur under certain circumstances. You have to go through these subkeys and check the DriverDesc value until you find the proper IDE channel.

Delete MasterIdDataChecksum or SlaveIdDataChecksum, depending on whether the device in question is attached as master or slave, but it can't actually hurt to delete both. Reboot. The drive DMA capabilities will be redetected.

Note that many CD and DVD drives only use UDMA-2, because their data rate is much lower than that of a hard disk. This is normal and no reason to worry.

2006-01-19 - Horst Schülke wrote that it is sufficient to empty the content of these values. But you can also delete the values entirely. Windows will automatically recreate them anyway, with new content.

Open Device Manager again and check whether the device is now actually using DMA mode. If so, congratulations, you've made it (at least until the next time Windows disables DMA). If not, you may have to change the IDE channel setting from PIO back to the highest available DMA mode and reboot again."
This was from the above mentioned web page.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi!

I notice you have had a problem with stuttery audio when playing DVD's through Windows Media Player.

I am having the same problem with WMP 11 and so far been unable to fix!! did you manage to fix it?? if so... I would love to know how.

I await your reply.

Kind regards,

David.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

It could be a DMA problem, Get this little free app (no install needed) and see what it reports.

http://www.hdtune.com/EFDInspector.exe

This is the part to look at:

Primary IDE Channel
-------------------
Driver: (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers) 5.1.2600.2180
+ SAMSUNG SP2014N (Slave / UDMA Mode 5 / 186 GB)
+ ST3160023A (Master / UDMA Mode 5 / 149 GB)

Secondary IDE Channel
---------------------
Driver: (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers) 5.1.2600.2180
+ PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-115D (Master /* UDMA Mode 4* / 0 MB)
+ BENQ DVD DD DW1640 (Slave /* UDMA Mode 2 */ 0 MB)

You want to see UDMA and not PIO.


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks... done the test and get UDMA... here are the full results:

EFD Inspector
=============

Software
========

Operating system
----------------
Windows XP Home Edition (5.01.2600 Service Pack 2)

User privileges
---------------
Administrator

System
======

Motherboard
-----------
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 945GCM-S2L

BIOS
----
Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG

CPU
---
Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz 3000 MHz

Memory
------
1024 MB (Bank0/1)
1024 MB (Bank2/3)

Video card
----------
Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family

Sound card
----------
Realtek High Definition Audio

Drive configuration
===================

Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Driver: Intel 8.2.0.1011

Primary IDE Channel
-------------------
Driver: (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers) 5.1.2600.2180
+ WDC WD2500AAJS-00VTA0 (Master / UDMA Mode 5 / 232 GB)

Secondary IDE Channel
---------------------
Driver: (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers) 5.1.2600.2180
+ ATAPI DVD A DH20A3H (Slave / 0 MB)

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
------------------------------------------------------------------
Driver: Intel 8.2.0.1008

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
------------------------------------------------------------------
Driver: Intel 8.2.0.1008

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
------------------------------------------------------------------
Driver: Intel 8.2.0.1008

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
------------------------------------------------------------------
Driver: Intel 8.2.0.1008

Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
------------------------------------------------------------------
Driver: Intel 8.2.0.1008
+ HDS72808 0PLAT20 USB Device (76 GB)

Also i have just decrypted a DVD via DVD Shrink and played the file through VLC media player and I get a perfect image and perfect audio!! Maybe something to do with my DVD drive??

What do you think?

Kind regards,

David.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

It don't look exactly right (might be the way the app interpreted).

Primary IDE Channel
-------------------
Driver: (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers) 5.1.2600.2180
+ WDC WD2500AAJS-00VTA0 (Master / UDMA Mode 5 / 232 GB)

Secondary IDE Channel
---------------------
*Driver: (Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers) 5.1.2600.2180
+ ATAPI DVD A DH20A3H (Slave / 0 MB)*

UDMA is *not* listed (as it is for your HD), and do you have another burner? Seems odd only a SLAVE is listed.



> played the file through VLC media player and I get a perfect image and perfect audio!


VLC is self contained and does not rely on any installed codecs. Since *it *plays it might be a codec issue.

You could try this one.

http://ac3filter.net/projects/ac3filter


----------



## davido-23 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi! Thanks...

I only have one dvd drive installed and have already tried ac3 filter with no luck.

I am using Windows XP home SP2.

In windows media player 11, I get an excellent image but very distorted/stuttery audio. 

I have uninstalled/reinstalled WMP 11 and installed WMP10 with no success. I have installed VLC player, AC3 filter, installed the latest version (march 08) of Direct X and enabled DMA in my DVD properties... re booted.. with no success... still the same problem... excellent image but terrible stuttery sound. 

I have also noticed that when playing a DVD in WMP11 it has the stuttery audio at first but if you drag the timecode back and replay the exact same thing you just watched the audio will be perfect.

The strange thing is that i have just subscribed to the 30 day free trial of nero showtime and when I play DVD's (both originals and copies) through that I get an excellent image and sound!! 

I also notice that when in itunes and I rip a cd in and listen to music at the same time I get the same problem... stuttery audio. Please note that when playing audio CD's in both WMP 11 and itunes I get perfect audio... so I'm pretty sure there is nothing wrong with the DVD drive?? or maybe not?

I have googled this problem to death for weeks with no joy!!

Any ideas?


----------

